# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Teachers & Professors >  MatterHackers Offers 3D Printing Classes

## scahoon

Hello Everyone!

MatterHackers offers LIVE classroom instruction for 3D printing  beginners, those more advanced in the 3D printing domain and those  interested in 3D model design in Onshape. We have just finalized our  classroom schedule for May 2016. The class listings, dates and times  follow:

*MatterHackers Introduction To 3D Printing and Design*
May 4, 2016, 7:00 p.m.

*Troubleshooting and 3D Printing Beyond PLA*
May 21, 2016, 2:00 p.m.

*CAD Model Design with Onshape*
May 18, 7:00 p.m.

For further information, please visit our website at https://www.matterhackers.com/store/education.

----------


## curious aardvark

I'd love to do that. 
Good luck with the scheme :-)

----------

